# Santa Cruz Chameleon for street/park?



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

After riding a pretty small steel frame (Union Molly Maguire) for a few months, I think I'm ready for something a little longer and lighter, and the Chameleon has really cought my eye. The Molly has the perfect back end, but the front is just a little too short for me.

This will be a bike strictly for urban/skatepark riding and a little dirt jumping. Build will be single speed, Profile cranks, Manitou Gold Label 80mm fork, 24" wheels, and shortish (55mm) stem. Has anyone ridden a Chameleon set up anything similar to this? Should I go for a size small or med?

I want as short a rear end as possible, a pretty steep head angle, and around a 23" actual tt length. Any ideas?

Chip


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

yea man id do it...i had a chameleon and i used it for street and stuff for a while it was sick. just get a small if your gonna be doin alot of park riding...or at least thats what i would have gotten if i knew how they sized.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe look for a Nemesis Project Deathmobile. 

The Chameleon is more all-around, so I don't think it's as good at this kind of riding as a dedicated bike.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

PM namasste he has had both a chamy and a usb molly. 

I ride an evil doc and it's TT is a lot longer. Give one a shot.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Axis said:


> PM namasste he has had both a chamy and a usb molly.
> 
> I ride an evil doc and it's TT is a lot longer. Give one a shot.


Scott's right, the DOC might fit the bill for ya. I loved my Chameleon but it doesn't compare to the Molly for park and jumping. The Cowen is bad either if you are trying to keep it lighter. It also gives you better geometry for park than the Lizard. Even the Identiti Dr. Jekyll would fit your needs.

One thing you'll see right away is that the Chameleon will feel very long in the wheelbase compared to your Molly. The handling will be much slower and you have to work a little more to move it around. That said, Paul B. had no problems on the Chameleon....

If I were you, I'd give the Molly some more time. Since its a very specific purpose bike that fits your riding style, I think you'll see the benefits over time.


----------

